# Out of stater wanting to use Mass shooting range



## ryan708 (Nov 6, 2011)

I am wondering what I have to do to legally be able to shoot rifles(low cap, non assualt) at a nice shooting range just over the boarder into Mass. I live in NH. I know that "legally" if I am competeing there is no problem, or if it is a sanctioned event. But I would like to know the legal way to go about being able to shoot in mass for leisure. any help would be great, thanks!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

IM assuming youe mean Bob's Tactical in Salsibury, For a 100 bucks a year you can try and get a non-rsident ltc ! I know alot of NH people that shoot there and dont have Maltc's. you will need a vaid ID and keep the unloaded weapon in a secure box. You are an NRA member right? Because they are foghting for your rights on a daily basis.


----------

